# Pandora handheld UMPC/Game Console



## ikreos (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a heads up for anyone interested. The Pandora UMPC/Game Console has started pre-orders for their next batch being produced. Instead of redundantly posting info I'll just direct you to their site. It would be great to see *BSD run on this. It is based on the TI OMAP 3530.

http://www.openpandora.org/


----------



## ikreos (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a bump to spread the word. 

Their site is currently experiencing some technical difficulties due to updating but it is still browsable in its entirety.


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it is too expensive for what you get. YMMV.


----------



## ikreos (Nov 4, 2011)

That may be so but you're basically paying for no more than what it cost to produce + tax. It is not from a big name company that can afford a loss on sales and recuperate through games/software. Just about nine people with a good idea.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 5, 2011)

Handheld consoles aren't my thing, but I think it's really neat this is a 100% open device that actually works very well. The people working on it did a really good job.


----------



## ikreos (Nov 6, 2011)

It's not just a games machine though. It's pretty flexible in what it can do. It's powerful enough to emulate an Amiga 500, Playstation 1, just barely a Nintendo64, and run a complete desktop environment. It's stock clock speed is 600MHz but can be overclocked up to 1GHz, and even underclocked down to I think 10MHz. I know it's not for everyone but I'm just spreading the word to help them out.


----------

